
Protecting vs. pissing off early adopters - ciaranoleary
http://berlinvc.com/2014/12/29/protecting-what-you-dont-have/
======
jondubois
It's important to try to understand why your users are using your product and
see if that matches your expectations - If it doesn't then you're doing
something wrong and it needs to change.

------
AlanG2015Zar
Good point Ciaran - data set is also small but the tendency not to want to
piss off early adopters is also driven by the desire not to turn off any
revenue streams (no matter how small)

